# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Polish last name in Russian?

## TenderTalons

I was wondering what the proper way to spell my Polish last name in Russian would be. It's "Kucharski" and my Russian instructor told me it would be spelled "Кухарский." Would this be correct?

----------


## gRomoZeka

I think that's correct.

----------


## scotcher

depends on  
a) how you pronounce the "ch". If you pronounce it as in 'church' then it would be Кучарский.  
b) whether you're male or female. If you're a female then it'd be spelled  Кухарская/ Кучарская (pronounced Kucharskaya, -ий is a masculine ending).

----------


## TATY

> depends on  
> a) how you pronounce the "ch". If you pronounce it as in 'church' then it would be Кучарский.  
> b) whether you're male or female. If you're a female then it'd be spelled  Кухарская/ Кучарская (pronounced Kucharskaya, -ий is a masculine ending).

 ch in Polish = Russian Х

----------


## TATY

If a Russian newspaper has an article with Polich names in it, do they put the full Russian ending on. 
I saw a Ukrainian article which transliterated the name Zagorski as: Загорський replacing the spolich -ski, with the standard Ukrainian -ський

----------

